# Wireless hygrometer? Oh yeah.



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

Last week I decided that I wanted to build a tupperador for what I described to my wife as "A long term Storage facility for cigars", and what willl really function as overflow storage.

I went to my local Menards and picked up a 10 gallon tupperware tote, a roll of strip foam weather stripping, and some tape and i was on my way.

On my way out the door something really interesting caught my eye. I ran across a wireless "Springfield precision" thermometer/hygrometer duo. Ith has two parts, the main unit and a remote sensor. The main unit has the ability to see the ambient temp and RH where it is placed, and display the results of the remote sensor provided it is within 100 ft of the unit.

After a 24+ hour salt test, I have confirmed that both both the mother unit and the remote sensor are reading exact on the temperature, and 2% low on the RH. Close enough for government work. :biggrin: Now I have the main unit in my wineador, and the remote sensor in my tupperador that will be stored in the basement. Saves the trouble of checking the unit every week. Now I can monitor it remotely, and go burp it once a month as needed.

Best part? The unit can display the readings from up to 3 remote sensors (sold seperately of course) and was only $13. It can't be calibrated or tared if you will.... but I got lucky and it won't need it.

Now to season up that tupperador,and wait for the most recent shipments from the devil site.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

I was looking around to see what you were talking about, Dan.
You have the 91455 ( below ) or the 91655 ?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

Ive got this one...... the 91756

Springfield 91756 Wireless Thermometer with Indoor/Outdoor Temperature and Humidity:Amazon:Home & Kitchen

I like that the remote sensor has an LCD display as well. More expensive at amazon than my local Menards though...... thats not usual.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I use the NIST Certified Wireless hygrometer/thermometer from Control Company (4380). You can use up to 3 remotes with it and it transmits from anywhere in my house. Bought it from The Weather Store. I have one remote in each of my coolidors and big humidor. I'll never use anything else.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

These are awesome; however, someone really needs to develop one with wifi and an iPhone/Android app so that I can view my current RH remotely, and also setup alerts so that my phone will let me know when/if RH is outside of certain thresholds.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

CigarGoogler said:


> These are awesome; however, someone really needs to develop one with wifi and an iPhone/Android app so that I can view my current RH remotely, and also setup alerts so that my phone will let me know when/if RH is outside of certain thresholds.


Trust me: NO THEY DON'T!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Trust me: NO THEY DON'T!!!!:biggrin:


...but, but...but...my obsession must be remotely satiated!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

CigarGoogler said:


> These are awesome; however, someone really needs to develop one with wifi and an iPhone/Android app so that I can view my current RH remotely, and also setup alerts so that my phone will let me know when/if RH is outside of certain thresholds.


They make them.

What we need to do is to make a walk in humidor in your basement with a unit like that.

Then put all of your cigars in it.

Then give me your house.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Stradawhovious said:


> They make them.
> 
> What we need to do is to make a walk in humidor in your basement with a unit like that.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...I DO have a wine cellar started down there already. If we seal it up nice it could work! Then I'll have a place for my whisky too. Damn you and your ideas!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

CigarGoogler said:


> Hmmm...I DO have a wine cellar started down there already. If we seal it up nice it could work! Then I'll have a place for my whisky too. Damn you and your ideas!


I'm here to help.... no matter what the cost!!!! [to you]


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

CigarGoogler said:


> These are awesome; however, someone really needs to develop one with wifi and an iPhone/Android app so that I can view my current RH remotely, and also setup alerts so that my phone will let me know when/if RH is outside of certain thresholds.


HOW ABOUT THIS
SALE - La Crosse Alerts - Online Temperature & Humidity Alert System by La Crosse Technology - $99.95 - Fine Weather Instruments - The Weather Store


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

avitti said:


> HOW ABOUT THIS
> SALE - La Crosse Alerts - Online Temperature & Humidity Alert System by La Crosse Technology - $99.95 - Fine Weather Instruments - The Weather Store


Thanks Tony!


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

Walmart has a unit like that. It is labeled indoor/outdoor. The outdoor sensor isn't much bigger than a cigar. Stick that in the humi. The bonus is it will keep current and 24 hour high and low temp and RH indoor and outdoor.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

It's been almost a month, how do you like it? Have there been any issues with it connecting? Have you tried t wih multiple sensors? I'm thinking about using a couple for a cabinet humidor I'm building that I will store in my basement. That way I can monitor it a lot more easily.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

jhedrick83 said:


> It's been almost a month, how do you like it? Have there been any issues with it connecting? Have you tried t wih multiple sensors? I'm thinking about using a couple for a cabinet humidor I'm building that I will store in my basement. That way I can monitor it a lot more easily.


I love it! Does what I need it to do. I have had a couple of issues connecting, but only if I leave it buried beneath several freezer bags full of sticks. If it's at the top of the cooler, no problem. I've been considering affixing ot to the lid with carpet tape, but havent gotten around to it yet.

The reception is pretty good considering the units are not on the same level of the house, and all my walls are plaster and lathe, and the basement ceilings are steel mesh reinforced concrete/plaster.

I would recommend it, but think I may have just gotten a diamond in the rough. Seriously....... $12 for a unit that works this well? They can't all be like that.

Can they?


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Well for $12 it is sure worth a shot!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Where is asmartbull when you need him?


----------



## Grrrrr609 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have wondered about using one of those. Thanx for the info guys.


----------

